# rubbing mane



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

that happened to Sonny before...he's rubbed off almost all of his mane before. I was soooo mad at him.
For Sonny it was the bugs that caused it.
What i did to treat it was, I would apply MTG on it, then cover it with LOTS of SWAT to keep the bugs off. And it grew back quickly


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

could also be pinworms...when was he last dewormed?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

last week. they are done right on 6 weeks all the time


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i figured you kept up with them  

Boo's on that schedule too, but the booger gets those stupid pinworms EVERY TIME! (his tail gets really itchy...)

outside of that, all i've got are MTG for treatment, the possibility that it's sweet itch... I'd definitely try something soothing -like diaper rash ointment. 

Are there gnats there?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you figured out what he's rubbing it on? Any time mine do it I try to remove the object if I can. Mine will start to stick their heads through the fence when the grass starts to thin out in the fall. I just mow the other side of the fence to remove the temptation. Maybe if you can discover the cause you can remove it. :???:


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

some times they can get lice on the mane area. And you will have to get a treatment for that, before they will stop scratching. It a impossible job to elimite all the things that horses can and do scratch with.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

there are no gnats or lice that i can see. ive had a pretty good look through there a few times. 

i cant really remove what he is rubbing on either as he is rubbing on trees 
 there are at least 2,000 trees on the property so he can pick any one of them he likes lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh come on Jazzy just whip out your chain saw and have at it. We know you want to :wink: :lol:


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah jazzy, you would have a career in lumber jackin.. :wink:lol...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol :wink:


----------



## TheSassyHorses (Oct 14, 2008)

*my horse has that proublum too*



jazzyrider said:


> lol :wink:


my new horse bunny has that same xact problem and i dont know what to do any suggestions? 
(im a kid so i may not spell everthing right lol)


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

so far this past week ive cut out the mollasses from his feed, started putting a slinky on him and have been fly spraying him all over including through his mane every night. i have seen less rubbing and hair fall.

for the mane itself i gave it a hot oil treatment for human hair lol it was all terrible looking and dry as well so i gave it a good condition and then the treatment which has made his hair softer and very clean :wink:


----------



## cristaldragan (May 28, 2009)

*MTG for mane rubbing*

My horse rubs his mane all the time, straight down to the skin. I use MTG, and it is AWESOME. It promotes new hair growth, and I have now discovered that it also repels the gnats. My horse is allergic to the saliva of the gnats and no-see-ums, flying around. So you can look all you want, but you will not see the fleas or gnats anywhere on your horse. Since I have started using the MTG, my horse has stopped rubbing, and his mane is growing back!


----------

